# Stanza wagon for sale



## Ajp1992 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey there, new to the site. I am selling my 86 Nissan stanza wagon, thought I should spread the word on here, see if anyone's interested. 146,000 miles, runs And drives, interior and exterior 8/10 id say. Automatic FWD. I'm on the Florida panhandle. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Those are getting harder to find as years go by! It's been a long time since I seen one that looked that good!


----------



## traumatizefla (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey man I am in Miami, FL any chance You will be around the area? How much do You want for it? Does the AC Work?


----------



## traumatizefla (Nov 12, 2018)

*Interested*



Ajp1992 said:


> Hey there, new to the site. I am selling my 86 Nissan stanza wagon, thought I should spread the word on here, see if anyone's interested. 146,000 miles, runs And drives, interior and exterior 8/10 id say. Automatic FWD. I'm on the Florida panhandle. Thanks


I am interested in buying PM Me I am in Miami Florida.


----------



## Flapjack (Dec 21, 2018)

Hello ,
Has this sold already ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There hasn't been any activity on his account since August 30th, 2018, and he's only made the one post. My guess is that you won't hear back from him.


----------



## I want my first car back (Mar 12, 2020)

Ajp1992 said:


> Hey there, new to the site. I am selling my 86 Nissan stanza wagon, thought I should spread the word on here, see if anyone's interested. 146,000 miles, runs And drives, interior and exterior 8/10 id say. Automatic FWD. I'm on the Florida panhandle. Thanks



I'm guessing you've sold this by now but on the off chance you haven't please let me know?


----------

